# CS6: Aktionen mit Eingabefeld für Dateinamen



## Loveboat (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vom letzten Urlaub mehrere tausend Bilder zu bearbeiten. Dabei möchte ich die Bilder in 3 verschiedenen Größen und Formaten abspeichern. Dies habe ich auch über die Aktionen generell hinbekommen. Allerdings werde ich nicht gefragt wie der Name des zu speichernden Bildes lauten soll. 

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit beim Start der Aktion einen Namen anzugeben oder evtl. bei jedem Speichern der einzelnen Formaten****

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2014)

Probier es doch mal mit einem Droplet, da geht das meiner Meinung auf jeden Fall.


----------

